# Erbauer Router and Guide Bush Template for Leigh D4R Jig



## OneDs (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all, slowly gathering pace with familaritity and use of my new Erbauer router. can't post a link but it is the Erbauer-ERB210C-2100W-Router on screwfix . com

Just going to start doing dovetail drawers and have been told I need a Guide bush adapeter for my prefered Jig (a leigh D4R).

Now here is the problem, no ones knows the exact dimensions of the Bush or stock an approriate guide bush adapter for my router.

Serves me right for buying cheap and unknown.

What do I do?

At the moment it looks like I have two options

1. buy a new universal sub base with adapter, or
2. identify what Branded routers have the same outside diameter and redrill the offending guide bush adapeter to fit my locating holes.

I'd like to try option 2 first as I believe it will provide a cleaner more accurate proposition

So this is where I need your help, I'm looking for a well known router that uses guide bushes with an outside diameter of 84mm-85mm.

I think the Ryobi ERT-2100V does, I also think mine is a cheap copy of it in the first place, has anyone else got any other suggestions.

Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, there are a couple of good "How to" photo shoots on making your own sub base plate. It is much easier than it sounds, give it a try. (One is a sticky thread in this section)


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Peter

Erbauer + Leigh sounds a bit like a gypsy's nag in a phaeton !

I've got one of the Ryobis (Cheap, but primarily because it came with two fences) which in hindsight and having other, better ones, now, I probably wouldn't have bothered with. Mind you, for what I paid for it, I paid for the fences and the router was free! It uses the same quite decent collets as the MacAllister - another cheapo Chinese job. I'd fancied the twin fences for morticing. As it goes, they will actually fit several of my routers and I've still not actually used them on the Ryobi !

I can check it tonight. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've just remembered. I'd had the idea with the Ryobi of sticking one of the supplied guide bushes in the lathe and simply boring out the centre to suit the PC type brass guide bushes, sets of which are currently very cheaply available Silverline 245122 10 Piece Guide Brush Set: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
Although I've not done it yet, it has the merit of being simple to do accurately and the holes are already in the right places.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## OneDs (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gypses nag & a Phaeton*

Ha, lol, yes well just it put down to being a beginner. I thought it would be better to pay for accurate jigs and cutters than an electric motor with similar features, as the same electric motor wrapped in a slightly more expensive (and robust/accurate and compatible) body.

Oh well, we will see how we get gone initially.

Many thanks for your responses :thank_you2:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OneDs said:


> Hi all, slowly gathering pace with familaritity and use of my new Erbauer router. can't post a link but it is the Erbauer-ERB210C-2100W-Router on screwfix . com
> 
> So this is where I need your help, I'm looking for a well known router that uses guide bushes with an outside diameter of 84mm-85mm.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be slow getting back to you. That Ryobi uses 86mm OD guide bushes. I've never found a source for these other than the two included ones, hence my other idea to convert one of them to take PC ones. I picked up one of the Silverline sets off Amazon but it's now on the 'to do' list as none urgent, as I've a pretty comprehensive Trend set that fit another router.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## OneDs (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for that Peter, I apprieciate your efforts. I've ordered a guide bush adapter for the Ryobi from Axminister part no.210896 (they may have others euro sizes as well as the US screw on), speaking to the man at the shop he says it's coming out at 83mm on the micrometer, that just leaves enough room to get the locating holes in the inside edge for mine, just a question of finding the time measure and mark accurately enough and then getting the drill press rigged up.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OneDs said:


> Thanks for that Peter, I apprieciate your efforts. I've ordered a guide bush adapter for the Ryobi from Axminister part no.210896 (they may have others euro sizes as well as the US screw on), speaking to the man at the shop he says it's coming out at 83mm on the micrometer, that just leaves enough room to get the locating holes in the inside edge for mine, just a question of finding the time measure and mark accurately enough and then getting the drill press rigged up.


Thanks for that! Not worth the trouble of making one so I've ordered one, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi oneds did you get this sorted ? I have the Erbauer router as well, i have bought a guide bush set, the silverline one and am in the process of making a new sub base to fit the silverline base ? i also have a cheap B&D 850kw router and the silverline adapter plate won't even fit that either, although the screw holes line up the recess is approx 1/2mm smaller
grrrrrrr so it looks like another sub base for that, why router manufacturers don't stick to a standardised guide bush size or at least produce an adapter is beyond me ?


----------



## OneDs (Jun 30, 2009)

Tazkb said:


> Hi oneds did you get this sorted ? I have the Erbauer router as well, i have bought a guide bush set, the silverline one and am in the process of making a new sub base to fit the silverline base ? i also have a cheap B&D 850kw router and the silverline adapter plate won't even fit that either, although the screw holes line up the recess is approx 1/2mm smaller
> grrrrrrr so it looks like another sub base for that, why router manufacturers don't stick to a standardised guide bush size or at least produce an adapter is beyond me ?


Basically I bastardized a ryobi one that didn't work very well. I went on a two day routing course at Axminister and we were using 1/4" dewalt and makita routers which were a pleasure to use (rather than the scary Erbauer I never got confident in), after persevering with the Erbauer for a bit, I gave up brought the makita I'd been using on the course, much better quality, lighter, easier to move and use, more accurate guides stops etc... which is much, much better for the type of work I'm doing. Needless to say getting bushes etc are a lot easier too.

You know that old saying buy cheap, buy twice..... never a truer word spoken.

The router is a Makita RP1110C 1/4" Router, pricey in comparison but very versatile and powerful enough for all my work.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

unfortuanatly I don't have the cash to buy a new router, so I intend to persevere with the Erbauer, I think once I have the new base plate made everything should be fine. I am not one for letting problems stop me in my tracks. one way or another I will crack it


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Keith

Leigh do adaptor plates for most routers, which will be what Axminster supplied. they are a very neat solution. I think that is where mine came from.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Peter I looked at the leigh chart but it doesn't mention Erbauer routers in the adaptor plate list ? looks like a new sub base plate is going to be the only option mate


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Sack off the erebauer......will be nothing but hassle after hassle.....seriously...save up the pennies instead of buying this and that to resolve an unresolvable issue.
Not being horrible, speaking from experience of Erebauer routers..
Dont throw good money after bad.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

hi oneds if the adapter plate i'm working on works you can have one for the p&p costs only mate, once the jig is made i will run a few off until i run out of acrylic, then you just need to get the silverline bush kit off Amazon or ebay for a tenner and your good to go mate, i'll let you know when they are ready
keith


----------

